# Craft transgermany 2011



## powderJO (3. November 2010)

neues jahr, neues glück: die etappenorte der craft transgermany sind bekannt, der termin auch. nur die streckenführung leider noch nicht. 


termin: 01.juni  04.juni.2011

etappenorte: sonthofen, pfronten, lermoos, garmisch, achensee

anmeldung: ab freitag 12.11.2010

wer plant mitzufahren, wer weiß schon was über die strecke? bin selbst noch unschlüssig...


----------



## maxmistral (3. November 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> neues jahr, neues glück: die etappenorte der craft transgermany sind bekannt, der termin auch. nur die streckenführung leider noch nicht.
> 
> 
> termin: 01.juni  04.juni.2011
> ...



Bin mal gespannt ob das diesmal ne Mountain-Bike-Strecke gibt. War ziemlich enttäuscht, tolle Mountain-Bike-Etappen-Rennen ankündigen und dann hat Herr Stanciu die Genehmigungen noch gar nicht in der Tasche - Ergebnis: ein Asphalt-Rennen, ohne Trails und relativ wenig Schotterwegen. Dadurch dass es wieder die gleichen Orte sind und zumindest in Deutschland die Grundstückseigentümer dem Rennen wiedersprechen werden, das läßt nichts gutes erwarten. Ich werde dieses Rennen für 2011 meiden. Einmal Verarsche ist genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (4. November 2010)

ja, enttÃ¤uscht Ã¼ber die strecke war ich auch. aber der veranstalter sowie beteiligte gemeinden haben besserung gelobt. was 2010 angeht: soweit ich informiert bin, lagen die genehmigungen zunÃ¤chst auch vor, wurden aber stÃ¼ckchenweise wieder kassiert â bis am ende das Ã¼brig war, was Ã¼brig war... 

ein wenig zu denken gibt mir allerdings, dass die strecke erst nach der anmeldung bekannt gegeben wird, wie es aussieht ...


----------



## iglg (5. November 2010)

maxmistral schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt ob das diesmal ne Mountain-Bike-Strecke gibt. War ziemlich enttäuscht, tolle Mountain-Bike-Etappen-Rennen ankündigen und dann hat Herr Stanciu die Genehmigungen noch gar nicht in der Tasche - Ergebnis: ein Asphalt-Rennen, ohne Trails und relativ wenig Schotterwegen. Dadurch dass es wieder die gleichen Orte sind und zumindest in Deutschland die Grundstückseigentümer dem Rennen wiedersprechen werden, das läßt nichts gutes erwarten. Ich werde dieses Rennen für 2011 meiden. Einmal Verarsche ist genug.



Harte Worte... und vielleicht auch immer ein wenig ungerecht.

So eine Veranstaltung lebt von Vielem- nicht nur von der Strecke.

Organisation, Teilnehmer, Veranstalter, Etappenorte - ich finde, dass das alles super gepasst hat.

Ok, die Strecke war asphaltlastig - und das mag auch daran gelegen haben, dass die Kommunikation mit den Landwirten im Allgäu wohl nicht optimal war. Der Fehler wird bestimmt nicht wiederholt, und deshalb bin ich sicher, dass die Strecke von 2011 in Bezug auf die MTB-Eignung besser sein wird.

Und wenn man eine komplett neue Strecke unter dem Zeitdruck des Termins ausarbeiten und planen muss, kann es schon mal Probleme geben. Hört mal auf, immer so hart rumzuzicken.
Ich fand selbst die lange Asphaltabfart vom Riedbergpass spannend, denn Windschattenfahren ist für Mountainbiker auch mal eine andere Erfahrung.
 Bei der Abschlussparty in der ausverkauften Halle am Bodensee habe ich keine Teilnehmer gesehen, die wegen der Streckenführung mit mieser Laune auf das Finisher-Shirt gewartet haben. 
Mein Fazit : Die Veranstaltung war klasse. Ich habe leider nicht genug Geld und Zeit und Kraft für die TransGermany und die TransAlpChallenge in einem Jahr und möchte 2011 über die Alpen, aber die zweite Version der TransGermany in Alpennähe 2011 macht bestimmt Spaß und wäre es Wert, wieder mit zu fahren.


----------



## maxmistral (5. November 2010)

iglg schrieb:


> Harte Worte... und vielleicht auch immer ein wenig ungerecht.
> 
> So eine Veranstaltung lebt von Vielem- nicht nur von der Strecke.
> 
> ...



Moment das klingt ja fast so als hätte Uli Stanciu für ein paar Kumpels eine MTB-Ausfahrt organisiert, aber so ist es nicht, es ist eine Kommerzveranstaltung und wenn ich einen haufen Geld zahle, dann will ich auch das geliefert bekommen was angekündigt wurde und wenn das nicht so ist, dann wird man das auch kritisieren dürfen.

Natürlich sind mir die Genehmigungsprobleme klar, aber für mich als Teilnehmer zählen die Ergebnisse und das war im Vergleich zu der Bike-Transalp einfach unwürdig.

Ob das nächstey Jahr besser wird, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen zumindest nicht in Deutschland, warum sollten die Grundstückseingentümer auf einmal umdenken. 

Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen mit der Anmeldung zu warten bis die Strecke klar ist. Auf gut Glück anmelden und hoffen, das es eine tolle Bike-Strecke gibt, davon rate ich ab, nach dem Strecken-Desaster von 2010.


----------



## ]:-> (5. November 2010)

> Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen mit der Anmeldung zu warten bis die Strecke klar ist. Auf gut Glück anmelden und hoffen, das es eine tolle Bike-Strecke gibt, davon rate ich ab, nach dem Strecken-Desaster von 2010.


Wird auch nix bringen, 2010 war die ursprüngliche Strecke ja auch bekannt, und erst nach dem Bike-Festival im Mai kam dann die übrig gebliebene Strecke raus.

Wenn, dann sollte man sich wohl für die TG entscheiden, wenn man Etappenrennen schnuppern will, mit allem was außenrum dazugehört, oder es als "Trainingslager" sieht, oder halt einfach als Mehrtagesrennen mit einigen richtig ambitionierten Startern ("leicht" stimmt ja eh nur bzgl. des Geländes). 
Wer auf eine schwere Strecke aus ist muss wohl eher bei anderen Veranstaltungen suchen. Ich habe eh immernoch im Kopf, dass Stanciu bei der TAC öfter mal betont hat, die TG ist eine Veranstaltung die für jedermann fahrbar sein soll, also auch von vorneherein leichter ausgesucht wird als z.b. die TAC.

Dass es allerdings die selben Orte wieder sind, wo es diese großen Probleme gab, das wundert mich schon sehr.


----------



## maxmistral (5. November 2010)

]:->;7725542 schrieb:
			
		

> Wird auch nix bringen, 2010 war die ursprüngliche Strecke ja auch bekannt, und erst nach dem Bike-Festival im Mai kam dann die übrig gebliebene Strecke raus.
> 
> Wenn, dann sollte man sich wohl für die TG entscheiden, wenn man Etappenrennen schnuppern will, mit allem was außenrum dazugehört, oder es als "Trainingslager" sieht, oder halt einfach als Mehrtagesrennen mit einigen richtig ambitionierten Startern ("leicht" stimmt ja eh nur bzgl. des Geländes).
> Wer auf eine schwere Strecke aus ist muss wohl eher bei anderen Veranstaltungen suchen. Ich habe eh immernoch im Kopf, dass Stanciu bei der TAC öfter mal betont hat, die TG ist eine Veranstaltung die für jedermann fahrbar sein soll, also auch von vorneherein leichter ausgesucht wird als z.b. die TAC.
> ...



Ich fürchte Du hast recht, den Ankündigungen von Uli Stanciu kann man nicht unbedingt glauben.

Witzig ist ja auch, daß es im Frühjahr noch geheißen hat die TG besucht die schönste Bike-Gegenden Deutschlands, jetzt hat der Veranstalter gemerkt, dass sich nur in den Alpen richtig Geld verdienen läßt und es bleibt nicht nur in den Alpen, sondern es sind sogar noch die gleichen Etappenorte.


----------



## powderJO (5. November 2010)

naja - die schönsten bike-gebiete liegen nun mal in den alpen. schon panoramamäßig kann da eben kein mittelgebirge mithalten und streckentechnisch eigentlich auch nicht - jedenfalls wenn man bikestrecken und keine rennradpässe wählt. 

im übrigen: plan b und stanciu zu unterstellen, sie hätten bewusst über die strecke getäuscht, geht imho zu weit. ich weiß nicht wie es gelaufen ist letztendlich, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass die organisatoren auch lieber eine andere strecke gehabt hätten als das was übrig blieb. 

lassen wir uns überraschen...


----------



## epic03 (5. November 2010)

Schade finde ich presönlich nur das, dass Rennen seinem Namen nicht mehr gerecht wird! Es ist keine Trans Germany mehr, wie sie es ursprünglich war!


----------



## DerFunghi (5. November 2010)

Servus beinand,
ich will die Trans Germany nächstes Jahr auch fahren!
Auf der Homepage steht allerdings noch nix von der Strecke 2011... Woher wisst ihr dass die Strecke wieder im Süden Deutschlands liegt?

Merci vielmals...


----------



## Luke.HdR (5. November 2010)

Schade das ich die letzte Trans Germany verpasst habe, die wirklich quer durch Deutschland ging. Am Alpenrand rumfahren ist wirklich was komplett anderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stucka (5. November 2010)

Wir waren mit 8 Mann am Start und jedem hat es gut gefallen. Zum Thema Trails: es funktioniert eben definitiv nicht, 1200 Mann über Trails zu schicken. Bin am letzten Tag vor Bregenz 2x in einen richtig schönen, fetten Stau gehobelt. 2x25 Minuten stop and go. Das bringts ja nun wirklich nicht. Die Etappenorte haben sich letztes Jahr sehr bemüht, dass kann man nicht abstreiten und sooooo schlecht war die Strecke nun wirklich nicht. Die Stimmung im Pulk war doch toll. Dieses Jahr ist keine UCI-Wertung mit dabei, dass macht das ganze noch etwas relaxter. Nachdem die befürchteten Schäden 2010 fast gänzlich ausgeblieben sind, ist die STimmung in der Region absolut pro Trans Germany. Es gibt eine bessere STrecke, da bin ich mir sicher. Aus dem Desaster haben alle gelernt. Man sollte halt doch besser vorher fragen und dann Streckenabschnitte veröffentlichen. Warten wir´s mal ab, wir sind auf jeden FAll mit dem ganzen Team wieder dabei...


----------



## maxmistral (7. November 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> naja - die schönsten bike-gebiete liegen nun mal in den alpen. schon panoramamäßig kann da eben kein mittelgebirge mithalten und streckentechnisch eigentlich auch nicht - jedenfalls wenn man bikestrecken und keine rennradpässe wählt.
> 
> im übrigen: plan b und stanciu zu unterstellen, sie hätten bewusst über die strecke getäuscht, geht imho zu weit. ich weiß nicht wie es gelaufen ist letztendlich, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass die organisatoren auch lieber eine andere strecke gehabt hätten als das was übrig blieb.
> 
> lassen wir uns überraschen...



Ich habe mich mit Uli Stanciu unterhalten während der TG unterhalten, der sagte "die Alpen ziehen halt". Und damit hat er ganz recht, da kommen sogar Leute aus Lüneburg um mal ein paar Berge zu sehen.  Wenn man gesehen hat wie wenige Leute bei einer Ost-West TG durch deutsche Mittelgebirge mitfahren wollten und dann nach der Verkürzung auf 4 Tage 1200 Startgeldzahler, den Stanciu-Tross wird nicht mehr in den Mittelgebirgen zeigen.

Dass Plan B und Stanicu sich die Strecke anders vorgestellt haben, glaube ich gerne. Dass der Stanciu auch tolle Strecken anbieten kann, das habe ich selber bei 5 Starts an der Bike-Transalp erlebt.

Ich hätte mich niemals angemeldet wenn ich im Vorfeld gewußt hätte, dass wir am 3 + 4 Tag fast nur auf Asphalt fahren, so war das nicht ausgeschrieben und 2 Wochen vor Start steht es dann auf der Homepage, ich sehe mich wissentlich getäuscht.

Und bei so einem Rennen ist die Strecke nicht alles, aber ohne gute Strecke ist alles nichts.


----------



## herr.gigs (8. November 2010)

maxmistral schrieb:


> Ich fürchte Du hast recht, den Ankündigungen von Uli Stanciu kann man nicht unbedingt glauben.
> 
> Witzig ist ja auch, daß es im Frühjahr noch geheißen hat die TG besucht die schönste Bike-Gegenden Deutschlands, jetzt hat der Veranstalter gemerkt, dass sich nur in den Alpen richtig Geld verdienen läßt und es bleibt nicht nur in den Alpen, sondern es sind sogar noch die gleichen Etappenorte.



Nur mal so: Stanciu hat schon bei der Abschlussveranstaltung in Bregenz öffentlich gesagt, dass die TG 2011 voraussichtl. wieder am Alpenrand stattfinden wird (wir hatten zuvor noch Hoffnung auf die Mittelgebirge). Warum nur Bregenz nicht mehr dabei ist, weiß ich auch (liegt an der Stadt Bregenz, Plan B hat z.B. selber das Abendessen dort organisiert, auch wenn die 2 Teller-Regel schei... war). 

Ich fahr zwar lieber viele schwere Trails, aber der Asphalt bei der TG hat mich eigentl. nicht gestört, da ich sehr gut mitkam (Top 50 Herren). Ich stand auch übrigens nie im Stau... Dennoch wird unsere Gruppe (ca. 6 Leute) aufgrund der bekannten Umstände lieber die Trans Schwarzwald 2011 fahren.


----------



## checkb (8. November 2010)

Wäre ein Name ala: Trans Bayern / Tirol nicht Sinnvoller? 

Es gibt ganz sicher sehr viele extreme Touren mit Traumpanorama in den dt. Mittelgebirgen, macht jedoch mehr Arbeit. 

Eifel-> Sauerland -> Rhön -> Thüringer Wald -> Fichtelgebirge -> Bayrischer Wald 

oder vielleicht

Zittauer Gebirge -> Erzgebirge -> Thüringer Wald -> Kyffhäuser -> Harz.

Es gibt ganz sicher noch mehr Kombinationen und wer denkt von Rügen nach Berlin tut es nicht weh in den Beinen sollte es mal ausprobieren. Zumindest müsste mal bei den genannten Kombinationen nicht auf Teer und im Windschatten fahren, was ja bei einem MTB Rennen nicht ganz unwichtig ist. 

Der Name Transgermany würde sogar wieder passen.

checkb


----------



## powderJO (8. November 2010)

maxmistral schrieb:


> Ich habe mich mit Uli Stanciu unterhalten während der TG unterhalten, der sagte "die Alpen ziehen halt". Und damit hat er ganz recht, da kommen sogar Leute aus Lüneburg um mal ein paar Berge zu sehen.  Wenn man gesehen hat wie wenige Leute bei einer Ost-West TG durch deutsche Mittelgebirge mitfahren wollten und dann nach der Verkürzung auf 4 Tage 1200 Startgeldzahler, den Stanciu-Tross wird nicht mehr in den Mittelgebirgen zeigen.



die alpen ziehen halt. stimmt. auch bei mir. denn ich fahre und trainiere eh das ganze jahr zwischen dunklen tannen. auch die meisten meiner rennen finden in mittelgebirgen statt  und da ist etwas abwechslung doch ganz schön. 

auch die verkürzung und das reglement kamen mir entgegen: nur 4 tage urlaub nehmen zu müssen und als einzelstarter teilnehmen zu können war für mich super. 

ob das ding dabei transgermany heißt oder transbayern ist mir herzlich egal.

was die befürworter einer echten deutschland-durchquerung vergessen: auch da gab und gibt es es massive schwierigkeiten, trails genehmigt zu bekommen. teilweise werden rennen komplett gestrichen weil nix mehr geht. oder finden nur noch auf schotterautobahnen statt wie zum beispiel die albgoldtrophy...


----------



## Stucka (8. November 2010)

nicht von ungefähr hat doch die "alte" Trans Germany unter massivem Teilnehmerschwund gelitten, oder? Muss also soooo prickelnd auch nicht gewesen sein. Im Herbst war hier der Oberstdorf Marathon, früher Kult-Veranstaltung. Heute wird der Veranstalter angemacht, weil zu viele heftige Trails und Schiebepassagen drin sind. Darum auch gerade nur mal 300 Starter, wo früher um die 700-800 aktiv waren. Machs grad recht... Ich versteh die ganze Aufregung eh nicht mehr - wem die Strecke, die Landschaft, das Rahmenprogramm etc. nicht gefällt, MUSS doch nicht starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (8. November 2010)

Also der Name ist mir auch herzlich egal.
Dass die Alpen ziehen stimmt bei mir auch 

Meine einzige und große Sorge ist, dass es bei den gleichen Etappenorten nur rückwärts doch am Ende wieder die gleichen paar Strecken gibt wo man durch kann um die Orte zu verbinden. Was, wenn dann irgendwann im April wieder alle das Zicken anfangen und eine MTB Variante nach der anderen Wegfällt? Dann ist man exakt da wo man 2010 auch war.
Wieso sollte es andersherum so viele mehr Streckenalternativen geben?


----------



## maxmistral (9. November 2010)

Stucka schrieb:


> nicht von ungefähr hat doch die "alte" Trans Germany unter massivem Teilnehmerschwund gelitten, oder? Muss also soooo prickelnd auch nicht gewesen sein. Im Herbst war hier der Oberstdorf Marathon, früher Kult-Veranstaltung. Heute wird der Veranstalter angemacht, weil zu viele heftige Trails und Schiebepassagen drin sind. Darum auch gerade nur mal 300 Starter, wo früher um die 700-800 aktiv waren. Machs grad recht... Ich versteh die ganze Aufregung eh nicht mehr - wem die Strecke, die Landschaft, das Rahmenprogramm etc. nicht gefällt, MUSS doch nicht starten.




In der Tat ist es so, daß die fahrtechnisch einfachen Bike-Marathons den größten Zulauf haben. Trails sind schwierig bei einer solchen Massenveranstaltung wie die Trans-Germany. Die Trans-Germany ist als Mountain-Bike-Rennen ausgeschrieben, an den beiden letzten Tagen wäre ein Rennrad sinnvoller gewesen. Die beiden ersten Tage waren fahrtechnisch wirklich nicht aufregend, aber zumindest war es eine Mountain-Bike Strecke.

Was heißt Du verstehtst die ganze Aufregung nicht. Wenn der Veranstalter gesagt hätte ich mache ein Asphalt-Rennen, dann hätte jeder selber entscheiden können ob er das will oder nicht, hat er aber nicht. 

Ich habe für mich schon entschieden, ich fahre die Trans-Schwarzwald.


----------



## teppiche (9. November 2010)

wenn ich die Reihenfolge der Etappenorte lese könnte man auf die Idee kommen, dass es diesmal von West nach Ost geht. Bodensee --> Achensee.
Hat da einer von Euch Informationen?


----------



## karsten71 (9. November 2010)

teppiche schrieb:


> wenn ich die Reihenfolge der Etappenorte lese könnte man auf die Idee kommen, dass es diesmal von West nach Ost geht. Bodensee --> Achensee.
> Hat da einer von Euch Informationen?


So ist es. Allerdings nicht Bodensee - Achensee, sondern Allgäu (Sonthofen) - Achensee


----------



## teppiche (9. November 2010)

Vielen Dank !!


----------



## the.mtb.biker (10. November 2010)

Die letzte Pressemittellung (heute):

_Knapp ein halbes Jahr vor dem Start der CRAFT BIKE TRANS GERMANY_
_2011 powered by NISSAN sind die Etappenorte von Deutschlands wohl_
_größtem Mountainbike-Etappenrennen fixiert worden. Damit steht kurz vor_
_dem offiziellen Online-Anmeldestart, der am Freitag, den 12. November_
_2010, um 12:00 Uhr beginnt, rechtzeitig die grobe Routenführung fest._
_Der Startschuss zur fünften Auflage der Trans Germany fällt am 1. Juni_
_2011 in Sonthofen. Von der Kreisstadt im Oberallgäu führt die_
_Auftaktetappe nach Pfronten. Am zweiten Renntag (2. Juni) passieren die_
_Teilnehmer auf dem Weg nach Lermoos die deutsch-österreichische Grenze._
_Von der Tiroler Zugspitz Arena geht es dann am 3. Juni nach Garmisch-_
_Partenkirchen, dem Startort von 2010 und damit zurück nach Deutschland._
_Zum Abschluss wartet am 4. Juni erneut ein Abschnitt nach Österreich. In_
_diesem Jahr endet der viertägige Mountainbike-Event in Achensee/Maurach,_
_das erstmalig Teil der Route ist._
_Damit wartet die Tour de France für Mountainbiker nicht nur mit einem_
_neuen Etappenort sondern auch mit einer überarbeiteten Streckenführung_
_im altbekannten Terrain auf. Dementsprechend zufrieden äußert sich Anika_
_Stephan, Projektleiterin der durchführenden Event-Agentur Plan B aus_
_München: Auch 2011 können wir eine hochalpine Strecke entlang der_
_deutsch-österreichischen Alpenausläufer anbieten. Wir freuen uns, dass wir_
_dabei nicht nur auf die Hilfe der 2010er-Orte zählen können, sondern mit_
_Achensee/Maurach erneut einen Zielort in Österreich gefunden haben._
_Zwar steht die exakte Streckenführung noch nicht fest, doch schon in der_
_Frühphase der Planung lässt Stephan durchblicken, dass es vor allem für_
_die bei der letzten Auflage diskutierte Strecke von Pfronten nach Sonthofen,_
_die heuer in umgekehrter Richtung anvisiert wird, zahlreiche Neuerungen_
_geben wird._​*Trans Germany-Anmeldung auf ​​​​www.bike-transgermany.de​
*_Kommenden Freitag startet die Online-Anmeldung auf _​​​​_www.biketransgermany._
_de__. Getreu dem Motto Wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst,_
_werden auch für das Rennen in 2011 wieder maximal 1.200_​
_Einzelstartplätze vergeben._


----------



## magic-toraja (12. November 2010)

Krass - habe mich angemeldet und bin mit dabei  !!!

Jetzt heißt´s aber für mich kräftig trainieren aber i gfrei mi saumäßig

Christoph


----------



## Flo_27984 (12. November 2010)

Ich hab meinen Startplatz ebenfalls sicher... was die Strecke angeht, für mich war es Teilnahmevoraussetzung, dass die TG wieder im Süden stattfindet...
auf's Fichtelgebirge oder dergleichen hätt ich relativ wenig Lust gehabt...

und jetz freu ich mich auf de Juni 2011


----------



## Deleted 163458 (12. November 2010)

epic03 schrieb:


> Schade finde ich presönlich nur das, dass Rennen seinem Namen nicht mehr gerecht wird! Es ist keine Trans Germany mehr, wie sie es ursprünglich war!





Luke.HdR schrieb:


> Schade das ich die letzte Trans Germany verpasst habe, die wirklich quer durch Deutschland ging. Am Alpenrand rumfahren ist wirklich was komplett anderes.




100 %


----------



## Conzi (15. November 2010)

Ich hab mich auch angemeldet ;-)

Für alle, die die Präposition "trans" mit "quer durch" oder "in der Mitte von links nach rechts" übersetzen sollten mal hier die wahre Bedeutung nachlesen: http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/trans

Denn "über, über ... hinüber, über ... hinaus" trifft es doch perfekt, oder ;-)

Grüße
Conzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ctwitt (15. November 2010)

Guten Abend,

mir hat die TG 2010 gut gefallen. Leider war das Wetter an den ersten Tagen ja schlecht. Aber ich fand die Strecke und die Orga OK. Fährt man ein Rennen auf Platzierung ist das immer anstrengend. Egal ob Trans Germany, Trans Zollernalb oder Trans Schwarzwald. Und wer meint die Trans Schwarzwald wäre nicht darauf zugeschnitten, Dass jeder Hobbyfahrer die Strecke auch bewältigen kann der täuscht sich. 

Ich hätte es nur besser gefunden, wenn das Starterfeld wie eigentlich vorgesehen aus 600 Teilnehmern bestanden hätte. 1200 sind zu viel! Schade das das Rennen kein UCI Status mehr hat. Ohne Top Fahrer keine Presse!

Wer ein Rennen sucht das nicht jeder so einfach fahren kann, sollte sich die Rennen im Osten anschauen. Da kann man technisch punkten . Wer ein Rennen sucht das ruhig und klein ist. Bei dem es ohne Technik nur auf Watt je kg ankommt sollte die Zillertalchallange buchen.

Für mich bleibt als besonderes Erlebnis bei dem ich jedes Jahr verzweifel die Trans Alp.


----------



## powderJO (16. November 2010)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Für mich bleibt als besonderes Erlebnis bei dem ich jedes Jahr verzweifel die Trans Alp.



stimmt. war zwar erst zweimal dabei, würde aber gerne wieder. das problem: du brauchst einen partner und das ist gar nicht so leicht - habe ich im letzten jahr festgestellt, als ich vergeblich versucht habe einen zu finden mit dem es passen könnte...

hier hat die tg einen riesen-vorteil, mal abgesehen davon, dass man theoretisch auch weniger urlaubstage drangeben muss...


edit: das es 1200 starter waren hat mich nicht gestört, vorne hatte man doch meist freie fahrt. nur am ende nach dem verfahrer hab ich dann wirklich (schmerzlich) bemerkt, wie viele biker doch mitgefahren bin


----------



## ctwitt (16. November 2010)

Da gibt es aber einige die schon in Garmisch im Stau fest gesteckt waren. Zum Glück durfte ich vorne starten


----------



## ctwitt (16. November 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> stimmt. war zwar erst zweimal dabei, würde aber gerne wieder. das problem: du brauchst einen partner und das ist gar nicht so leicht - habe ich im letzten jahr festgestellt, als ich vergeblich versucht habe einen zu finden mit dem es passen könnte...
> 
> hier hat die tg einen riesen-vorteil, mal abgesehen davon, dass man theoretisch auch weniger urlaubstage drangeben muss...
> 
> ...



Ich hatte auch niemanden gefunden!


----------



## powderJO (16. November 2010)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Da gibt es aber einige die schon in Garmisch im Stau fest gesteckt waren. Zum Glück durfte ich vorne starten



durfte auch von vorne starten. und wusste auch, dass man da auch auf alle fälle bis zum anstieg bleiben musste.


----------



## maxmistral (16. November 2010)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> mir hat die TG 2010 gut gefallen. Leider war das Wetter an den ersten Tagen ja schlecht. Aber ich fand die Strecke und die Orga OK. Fährt man ein Rennen auf Platzierung ist das immer anstrengend. Egal ob Trans Germany, Trans Zollernalb oder Trans Schwarzwald. Und wer meint die Trans Schwarzwald wäre nicht darauf zugeschnitten, Dass jeder Hobbyfahrer die Strecke auch bewältigen kann der täuscht sich.
> 
> ...



Mir hat die Transgermany 2010 gar nicht gefallen, das lag zum einen am Wetter, dafür kann der Veranstalter zwar nur bedingt was, im Juni am Alpenrand, da regnets nunmal häufiger. 

Die 1200 Starter, war Hotelschläfer also kein Massenlager, während des Rennens hat mich das nicht so gestört, die Fahrer die hinter mir zurückbleiben stören mich nie! 

Was mich gestört hat, war diese asphaltfahrerei. 

Vom Erlebnis ist die TG niemals mit einer Transalp vergleichbar. Das rumgefahre am Alpenrand ist einfach nicht so spannend, selbst wenn es eine Mountainbike Strecke wäre, wie die Alpen zu überqueren, mit viel unterschiedlichen Landschaften, Sprachen und Kulturen.


----------



## panzer-oddo (17. November 2010)

Wenn ich daran denke, wie meine (7) Team-Kollegen und ich im direkten Vorfeld der TG2010 über die asphaltlastige Strecke geschimpft haben, so muss ich schmunzeln in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass die Kritik nach dem zweiten Tag doch weniger wurde

Das lag vielleicht daran, dass der Bedarf an echtem "MTB-Feeling" für unseren mehr oder weniger ambitioniert angesetzten Ausflug bei den meisten durch das verf§"$*@e Wetter der beiden ersten Tage gedeckt war- mir persönlich wars fast egal, den einzigen Singletrail des Rennens auf der letzten Etappe zu Fuß zu meistern (Nachdem ich wie viele andere auch schon den "falschen" Berg rauf- und wieder runter -immerhin gefahren- bin)

Es tat unsrerer Stimmung jedenfalls keinen Abbruch, dass der Herr S uns nicht die Leistung bot, die wir bezahlt hatten (vermutlich wird man das in D so langsam gewohnt).
Vielleicht würde in manchen Gegenden ein bisschen mehr Kommunikation helfen, evtl. so, dass die Locals nicht erst aus der Zeitung erfahren, was für Events auf ihrem Grund und Boden stattfinden. Für gottgleiches Gehabe ist der nördliche Alpenrand halt doch zu weit oben auf der Karte

Ob wir 2011 am Start sein werden, weiss noch niemand. Und wenn der Laden vorzeitig voll ist, hat zumindest der Herr S aus seiner Sicht nichts falsch gemacht, oder....??


----------



## powderJO (29. November 2010)

es gibt immer noch keine streckendetails â im gegensatz zur tac. scheint sich also doch wieder erher schweirig zu gestalten â immerhin ist der anmeldestart nun schon ein paar wochen alt...


----------



## the.mtb.biker (24. Januar 2011)

Hier die Strecke...

Etappe 1... (link)

Etappe 2... (link)

Etappe 3... ?

Etappe 4... (link 1) oder  (link 2) ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (24. Januar 2011)

Ja cool (ok, die Strecke weniger) wo hast du das denn aufgetrieben?
Vielen Dank für die Links!


----------



## the.mtb.biker (24. Januar 2011)

]:->;7950006 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja cool (ok, die Strecke weniger) wo hast du das denn aufgetrieben?
> Vielen Dank für die Links!


 
auf dem tourenplaner (http://tourenplaner.bike-gps.com)
touren>tourenvorschläge>events>bike transgermany>2011

ich denke dass die 3. etappe wird bald kommen...


----------



## powderJO (24. Januar 2011)

hatte ich heute morgen schon gesehen. ob es wirklich so kommt bleibt abzuwarten. weil dann müsste der eine bürgermeister (sonthofen?) ja mit dem dreirad fahren oder wie war das mit der richtigen mtb-strecke ...?


----------



## Kleinblattagent (24. Januar 2011)

... die letzte Etappe überrascht mich ein wenig. In einer der letzten Bike (Januar oder Dezember) gab es doch den Revier-Guide Achensee. In dem Artikel stand, daß die diesjährige TG übers Plumsjoch gehen wird!!?
Vieleicht haben die Strecke doch noch gekippt?
Ich bin mal gepannt. 

    Gruß

        Michael


----------



## the.mtb.biker (25. Januar 2011)

the.mtb.biker schrieb:


> ich denke dass die 3. etappe wird bald kommen...



etappe 3...

http://tourenplaner.bike-gps.com/?x...393_-15618_-15617_-15277_-15274_-15418_-15417


----------



## powderJO (26. Januar 2011)

the.mtb.biker schrieb:


> Hier die Strecke...
> 
> Etappe 1... (link)
> 
> ...



die dritte etappe ist jetzt auch aufrufbar. auf den ersten blick wie im letzten jahr nur in die umgekehrte richtung. das heißt: wieder viel asphalt.
angesichts der vollmundigen ankündigungen diesmal alles besser zu machen irgendwie traurig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxmistral (27. Januar 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> die dritte etappe ist jetzt auch aufrufbar. auf den ersten blick wie im letzten jahr nur in die umgekehrte richtung. das heißt: wieder viel asphalt.
> angesichts der vollmundigen ankündigungen diesmal alles besser zu machen irgendwie traurig...



Wenn man die Strecke im Allgäu läßt ist doch klar, daß sich da grundsätzlich nichts ändert! Die Grundstückseigentümer werden von einem Jahr auf das andere Ihre Liebe zum MTB-Sport kaum entdeckt haben!


----------



## Stucka (30. Januar 2011)

Schaut euch mal den Streckenverlauf der jetzt veröffentlichten Strecke gaaanz genau an - da sind schon einige erhebliche Veränderungen drin. Die Etappe ab Sonthofen nach Pfronten ist viel bikiger geworden. Da sind echte Brocken drin! Die Stimmung im Allgäu ist viel positiver als letztes Jahr. Der Kardinalfehler von 2010, als die Strecke schon im November bekannt gemacht wurde, ohne die Eigentümer zu fragen, ob überhaupt da gefahren werden  darf, ist nicht wiederholt worden. Und: die Eigentümer und Rechtler und wer auch immer haben gesehen, dass keine Schäden verursacht worden sind, die ja im Vorfeld so gefürchtet waren. Übel kam nur die "Vermüllung" der Strecke an (konnte man ja auf Strecke erleben, wie einige Kandidaten ihre Tütchen und Verpackungen ins Gelände gejubelt haben...) und der Umstand, dass einige Begleiter der ganz wichtigen Fahrer bis in die letzten Ecken mit dem Auto reingefahren sind! Asphaltpassagen werden nie ganz ausbleiben, wenn man von Tal A nach Tal B fahren muss. Und Trails für 1200 Fahrer in die Strecke einzubauen, ist ja ohnehin Romantik pur (wer dabei war, wird sich sicher noch gerne an die schönen Staus vor Bregenz 2010 erinnern...). Tatsache ist, dass das Rennen wohl wieder jetzt schon fast ausgebucht ist. So gesehen passt die neue Philosophie der TG doch, oder? Wer lieber in Mittelgebirgswäldern rumfährt, sucht sich halt was anderes...


----------



## powderJO (30. Januar 2011)

die erste etappe ist fÃ¼r dich bikiger? es hat ein paar mehr hÃ¶henmeter - aber knapp 60% asphalt sind fÃ¼r eine bikestrecke einfach zu viel. mir hat es im letzten jahr trotz der strecke insgesamt spaÃ gemacht â doch gerade nach den vielen ankÃ¼ndigungen im vorfeld hÃ¤tte ich mir in diesem jahr eine deutlich mtb-lastigere strecke gewÃ¼nscht. wenn schon keine trails dabei sein sind â dann hÃ¤tte man wenigstens mehr wald- und schotterwege einbauen kÃ¶nnen...


----------



## Stucka (30. Januar 2011)

da hast du schon recht, Powder JO. Tendenz ist leider, dass die Alpen - speziell im oberbayerische und Allgäuer Raum - in den letzten Jahren systematisch asphaltiert werden. Jeder Forstweg, jeder Alpweg - Asphalt, Asphalt, Asphalt - Tendenz zunehmend. Brüssel machts möglich... Ich kenn die 1. Etappe auswendig, da ich hier aus der Region komme, im Vergleich zum Vorjahr deutliche Attraktivitätssteigerung, lass dich überraschen.


----------



## powderJO (10. März 2011)

stecke ist jetzt offiziell bestätigt wie ich eben gesehen habe. noch keine kommentare hier dazu? alle so erschrocken / verärgert oder was ist los...?


----------



## Flo_27984 (16. März 2011)

^^nicht erschrocken oder verärgert  freu mich immer noch auf Juni und lass mich überraschen!


----------



## Tomz (16. März 2011)

Endlich wieder Neuigkeiten. Laut Profil ist es ja jetzt nicht mehr ganz soviel Asphalt dafür Schotter und die Trails kann man mit der Lupe suchen. Na ja dann reicht der RK wohl 

Das einzigste was mich bisher nervt ist das es kein Massenlager gibt und wohl auch keine separaten WoMo Stellpätze.
Aber ich bin schon sehr gespannt.


----------



## Conzi (17. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Wohnmobilstellplätze gibt's zumindest in Pfronten schon. Schau mal in die Orts-/Lagepläne unter "Etappenorte => Wo finde ich was?" 

RK == RaceKing? Ich überlege, ob ich den RocketRon oder den RacingRalph aufziehen soll. Bei Schotter und Asphalt sollten die "reichen". Empfehlungen? Bei Regen/Dreckswetter wird's der NobbyNic...

Grüße
Martin


----------



## powderJO (17. März 2011)

Kleinblattagent schrieb:


> ... die letzte Etappe überrascht mich ein wenig. In einer der letzten Bike (Januar oder Dezember) gab es doch den Revier-Guide Achensee. In dem Artikel stand, daß die diesjährige TG übers Plumsjoch gehen wird!!?
> *Vieleicht *haben die Strecke doch noch gekippt?
> Ich bin mal gepannt.



nicht vielleicht. offensichtlich. hatte mich aufs plumsjoch eigentlich gefreut, ist eine schöne strecke und die abfahrt ist spaßig. schade drum.


----------



## Tomz (17. März 2011)

Hi CONZI,
ja für Pfronten ist was eingezeichnet. In machen Planen ist aber auch ein Camp eingezeichnet was es nicht gibt 
Mal sehen es gibt auf jeden fall Campingplätze ganz in der Nähe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stucka (18. März 2011)

Massenlager gibts in Sonthofen, sind auch noch Plätze frei. Geh mal auf www.radsport-sonthofen.de und da dann auf Radsportveranstaltungen. Gibt auch WoMo-Stellplätze. Etappe 1 kenne ich in-und auswendig. Wesentlich geiler als letztes Jahr. Gleich zur 1. Etappe satt Höhenmeter und knackige Strecke. Auch 2. Etappe mit dem "Himmelreich" dann ganz kuschelig (ist TEilpassage vom Pfronten-MTB-Marathon). Wenns Wetter mitmacht, wirds super. 4 Tage, 4x ein ausgewachsener Marathon, 1200 Biker... Mehr brauch ich nicht, außer bis dahin noch einige KM und HM in den Beinchen


----------



## Tomz (18. März 2011)

Hallo Stucka,
das mit dem Lager in Sonthofen habe ich gesehen bring halt nur wenig wenn man dann in den anderen Zielorten keines hat.
Wir werden jetzt ein WoWo für uns drei mieten.
Bin echt mal auf die Strecke gespannt je mehr Trails desto besser und ja Höhenmeter fehlen mir auch noch aber in der Bike war ja ein Plan "Fit in 6 Wochen"


----------



## Kleinblattagent (18. März 2011)

Stucka schrieb:


> Etappe 1 kenne ich in-und auswendig. Wesentlich geiler als letztes Jahr. Gleich zur 1. Etappe satt Höhenmeter und knackige Strecke. Auch 2. Etappe mit dem "Himmelreich" dann ganz kuschelig (ist TEilpassage vom Pfronten-MTB-Marathon). Wenns Wetter mitmacht, wirds super. 4 Tage, 4x ein ausgewachsener Marathon, 1200 Biker... Mehr brauch ich nicht, außer bis dahin noch einige KM und HM in den Beinchen



Hallo Stucka,

sag einmal, ist das Terrain eher was fürs Vollgefederte oder tut es auch ein Hardtail?

                Gruß

                   Michael


----------



## HHaui (18. März 2011)

Da kann ich mich gleich dranhängen:
ich gehe noch weiter: würden die Streckenkenner unter Euch eine Federgebal unbedingt empfehlen ? aufgrund des hohen Asphalt- und Schotteranteils habe ich mal drüber nachgedacht, mit Starrgabel zu fahren ... 29er sowieso. Wenns nur ein paar Trails wären, hätte vermutlich die Starrgabel mehr Vor- als Nachteile.
Bin auf Statements gespannt ... bitte keine Grundsatzdiskussion.

Danke
HHaui


----------



## StevenR1 (19. März 2011)

hallo, jetzt wird es langsam interessant...die strecke steht und nun kommen die technischen fragen: ich vermute ein rocket ron ist die beste wahl, oder? der furious fred ist zwar leichter und schneller haber die plattengefahr ist doch enorm.
zur reifenbreite bin ich noch unschlüssig. wie immer ein 2,25er oder mal was schmaleres probieren? rollt bei den harten untergründen doch beser!

und starrgabel ist zwar gut 1 kg leichter aber hat auch ordentliche nachteile was den komfort angeht!
Was meint ihr?

-------------------------------------
Teampartner gesucht, bitte melden!
-------------------------------------


----------



## Stucka (19. März 2011)

@kleinblattagent, ich fahr Hardtail, hat sich letztes Jahr voll bewährt. Wir fahren überwiegend Forst/Alpwege, rauf wie runter. Trails fast Fehlanzeige - wie auch, wenn da 1200 Leute drüber sollen.... Starrgabel würde ich mal nicht empfehlen, einige recht ruppige Abschnitte sind schon dabei


----------



## powderJO (23. März 2011)

sach ma stucka - wo bist du eigentlich gelandet im letzten jahr. hatte nämlich einen vom biketeamsonthofen fast bei jeder etappe mal ne zeitlang im schlepptau...oder umgekehrt...


----------



## lateville (23. März 2011)

Jetzt schon Glückwunsch and alle Starrgabelfahrer!! Das wird ja lustig!..............


----------



## Stucka (24. März 2011)

@powderJO: Senior Master, Platz 36,  knapp 3,5 Stunden Rückstand auf die 1, aber immerhin.... Davon garantiert 1 halbe Stunde dank der ganz tollen Trails mit diesem netten Rückstau an der Brücke und dann später noch im Gelände, zumindest waren diese (gefühlt endlosen Minuten) sehr kommunikationsfreudig. Einer von unserem Team war die ganze Trans hinter mir, kam aber vor den kuscheligen Staus durch und hat mir auf der letzten Etappe über 30 Minuten abgenommen. Hat mich letztendlich einige Weißbier gekostet und das blöde Geschwätz dazu ;-)) und wer warst du?? Die ersten Tage habe ich nur verschlammte Bikemonster um mich rum gesehen, die dritte Etappe war geprägt vom Leistungsdruck "Heimetappe" (also eher komatös wahrgenommen) Tag 4 waren dann ja in den Staus mehrere Helme um mich rum. Outing erwünscht ;-) Aktuell im Allgäu geniales Wetter, über 1200 Meter geht noch rein gar nix, Schnee, Schnee, Schnee - also Rennrad raus, Grundlage kurbeln... wird schon, haut rein, TG wird supergeil. Wer aus der Ecke kommte, sollte als Vorbereitung den Auerberg-Marathon in Kaufbeuren mitfahren. Tolle Veranstaltung, gemäßigt, genau das richtige für den Auftakt. Immerhin 750 Starter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (24. März 2011)

ich war und bin der mit rv-sossenheim-trikot und dem riesen "storck" aufdruck auf der hose. und das obwohl ich überhaupt keins fahre...  auf alle fälle und zu meinem leidwesen  stand ich im gleichen stau wie du und hab da auch ne halbe stunde kassiert ca. waren schon ganz oben am berg als es hieß: umkehren bitte. so bin ich dann nur auf platz 30 gelandet bei den masters ... 

edit: gerade mal nachgesehen: im biketeam sonthofen gibt es einen reinhold, der fast die gleiche endzeit hat wie ich.  er könnte damit der gewesen sein, der oft mit in dem pulk steckte, in dem ich auch war...


----------



## StevenR1 (25. März 2011)

hat schon jemand die runde abgefahren? ich suche die gps daten für die 4 etappen. die kann man zwar auch kaufen aber wenn es jemand schon geloggt hat...bitte zuschicken. 
wäre es legal sich zu viert oder wie auch immer in den kauf der traks reinzuteilen?


----------



## Muschl (27. April 2011)

Grüßt Euch!

Bin zu Ostern die TG11 Strecke abgefahren. Habe mir dafür 2 Tage Zeit genommen.	
Wer Infos brauch, nur zu!

AHOI!


----------



## HHaui (28. April 2011)

ja, Infos wären natürlich super !
wie isse denn, die Strecke ?
ich kenne die vom letzten Jahr zwar auch nicht, habe aber gehört, dass die eher - naja, sagen wir mal: asphaltlastig - war. War halt anspruchsvoll durch das schlechte Wetter ...
gibts diesmal mehr MOUNTAIN-Bike-Abschnitte ?

Haui


----------



## Bikehero (28. April 2011)

Ja, Infos wären super...welche Reifen würdest du empfehlen? Reichen 2.1er oder doch lieber die 2.25er? Wie sind die Trails zu fahren?


----------



## Muschl (29. April 2011)

Also ich fahre sicherheitshalber den 2.25er, schon allein wegen den teilweise stark grobschottrigen plattfussfreundlichen Abfahrten.
Etappe 3+4 könnteste dann schon eher die schmalen fahren.
An Trails kann ich mich gar nicht erinnern, sind kaum vertreteten.
Es gibt sehr sehr sehr viel Schotter und sehr viel Asphalt, vernachlässigbar wenig verwurzelte verblockte Trails und 
auf der letzten Etappe 2 kürzere Schiebeabschnitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevens M8 (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

hab das hier gerade gelesen...

Zum Thema Reifen:
Reifen werde ich den Kenda Small Block 8 in 2,1 mit Milch fahren


StreckenÃ¤nderungen

Am 3. Juni (Lermoos â Garmisch-Partenkirchen) endet die Zeitnehmung aufgrund der notwendig gewordenen Modifikationen bereits an der Partnachalm. Von dort ist der Weg bis ins eigentliche Ziel in Garmisch-Partenkirchen zwar ausgeschildert. Doch da dieser Streckenabschnitt nicht fÃ¼r die Veranstaltung abgesperrt werden konnte, gibt es keine SicherungsmaÃnahmen.

Das bedeutet, dass jeder Teilnehmer auf den letzten rund acht Kilometer verpflichtet ist, besonders auf die Einhaltung der StraÃenverkehrsordnung zu achten.

Vogelbrut erzwingt Plan B

Eine grÃ¶Ãere Aufgabe musste Rennleiter Marc Schneider auf der Abschlussetappe von Garmisch-Partenkirchen nach Maurach/Achensee bewÃ¤ltigen. Da zur Zeit der Trans Germany im Streckenbereich der Auerhahn brÃ¼tet, ist der Nistbereich aus NaturschutzgrÃ¼nden zu umfahren. 

Diese Streckenumgestaltung schlÃ¤gt sich daher nicht nur in nunmehr fast 100 km LÃ¤nge sondern auch mehr asphaltierten Abschnitten nieder.

Hinzu kommt, dass aus genehmigungsrechtlichen GrÃ¼nden der 25 km Lange Bereich von der ersten Verpflegungsstelle bei Wallgau bis zur deutsch-Ã¶sterreichischen Grenze bei Kaiserwacht neutralisiert durchgefÃ¼hrt werden muss.

Daher erfolgt in Wallgau eine Zwischenzeitnahme, die an der Grenze wieder neu gestartet wird.

Bis dahin sind alle Teilnehmer erneut angehalten, sich an die StraÃenverkehrsordnung zu halten. Denn der neutralisierte Bereich befindet sich im nicht abgesicherten, Ã¶ffentlichen Raum.

Die neuen Daten zur vierten Etappe sind bereits hier korrekt verlinkt.

Ãnderungen im Roadbook enthalten

Die Organisatoren haben ebenfalls auf die notwendigen StreckenÃ¤nderungen reagiert und das Roadbook dementsprechend angepasst. 

Jeder Teilnehmer kann sich also auf die korrekte Streckenbeschreibung im bei der Akkreditierung ausgehÃ¤ndigten Roadbook verlassen.


----------



## iglg (19. Mai 2011)

Nee, ne ?

Letztes Jahr haben die Genehmigungsprobleme ja zur zu mehr Asphalt geführt. Und weil es das erste Mal in der Region war, fand ich die nötigen Änderungen ok.

Aber scheinbar hat man aus den Problemen des letzten Jahres nicht richtig gelernt ?

Der Auerhahn (sind das jetzt die Nachkommen des von Kaiserin Sissy geretteten Exemplars) brütet dieses Jahr erstmals in der Transgermany-Zeit ? Und das fällt erst 2 Wochen vor Start auf ????

- 8 km Cooldown, auf dem letzten Stück nach Garmisch ? Die GAPs haben Ihre Bekenntnisse zum Sport für FIS-WM und Olympia verbraten, oder wie ?
- 25 km von Wallgau zur Grenze neutralisiert mit Zeitnahmeausblendung ? Geht`s noch ?

Vielleicht ist die Region doch nicht die Topregion für diese Veranstaltung ? Da scheinen ja alle Bedenkenträger und MTB-Hasser auf einem Haufen zu sein.

Nächstes Jahr wird es dann eine CTF ohne Zeitnahme ?

Ich finde, Teilnehmer und Veranstalter sollten der Region langsam mal die lange Nase zeigen und nach einer Alternative für ein attraktives Etappenrennen neben der TAC suchen. Dann heißt es halt nicht mehr TransGERMANY, wenn dieser Teil von GERMANY sich als Bikehasser outet.

Hoffentlich verlieren die Veranstalter nicht den Mut, so ein Event weiter zu organsieren!


----------



## herr.gigs (20. Mai 2011)

Ich als TG 2010 Teilnehmer finde es klasse 
Es zeigt nicht nur mir, dass es die richtige Entscheidung war, dieses Jahr nicht mehr die TG zu fahren, sondern die Trans Schwarzwald!

Der Auerhahn wird dort wirklich nicht zum ersten mal brüten und die Genehmigungsprobleme im Alpenraum sind ja (spätestens seit letztem Jahr) auch bekannt. Die Regelung in GAP wundert mich auch nicht, kenne ich schon vom dortigen Marathon vor einigen Jahren...

Hoffentlich denken die Verantwortlichen (Plan B...) bald um und bieten 2012 wieder ein "Mountainbikerennen" quer durch Deutschland an und keine Panorama-Grenzfahrt, vorwiegend auf Rad- und Schotterwegen, zugeschnitten auf die große Masse (und den kommerziellen Erfolg...?) Das hätte auch den Vorteil, dass in den Mittelgebirgen tendenziell mehr Trails gefahren werden dürfen als im Alpenraum (Vergleich TG bis 2009 und 2010-2011) und würde dem Titel "Trans Germany" wieder eher gerecht werden...


----------



## ]:-> (20. Mai 2011)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Ich als TG 2010 Teilnehmer finde es klasse
> Es zeigt nicht nur mir, dass es die richtige Entscheidung war, dieses Jahr nicht mehr die TG zu fahren, sondern die Trans Schwarzwald!
> 
> Der Auerhahn wird dort wirklich nicht zum ersten mal brüten und die Genehmigungsprobleme im Alpenraum sind ja (spätestens seit letztem Jahr) auch bekannt. Die Regelung in GAP wundert mich auch nicht, kenne ich schon vom dortigen Marathon vor einigen Jahren...
> ...



Jap...irgendwie kams genau wie erwartet, dennoch find ich es arg schade für die Teilnehmer.
Ich muss sagen, ich hätte auch wirklich mal richtig Lust auf ein Rennen 4-5 Tage in Deutschland. Die VDTS liegt mir irgendwie immer zwei Monate zu spät. Ich bin mal aufs kommende Jahr gespannt.


----------



## Armin Neubauer (21. Mai 2011)

Hallo miteinander,

leider kann ich krankheitsbedingt nicht an der Craft Transgermany 2011 teilnehmen und würde meinen Startplatz günstig abgeben. Wer hat Interesse an dieser tollen Veranstaltung teilzunehmen?

Gruß, Armin


----------



## StevenR1 (22. Mai 2011)

Teampartner gesucht.

Hallo, ich starte in der einzelwertung. zusätzlich wär es doch nicht verkehrt noch ein team mit weiteren einzelstartern zu bilden!

wer hätte denn noch lust und fährt auch gute zeiten? für ein schnelles team?
dann ein weiteres team für die genießer oder weniger trainierten.


----------



## Stevens M8 (22. Mai 2011)

Warum wir nicht durch Deutschland fahren verstehe ich auch nicht, gibt im Fichtelgebirge  usw. schöne Strecken.


----------



## powderJO (23. Mai 2011)

ich habe ja plan b und stanciu lange in schutz genommen. aber ich denke langsam, das die echt nichts anderes interessiert, als mit den bikern kasse zu machen. die belange der fahrer sind denen bis auf die wenigen profi-zugpferde, die das jeweilige event in die presse bringen â vollkommen schnurz. 

ich Ã¤rgere mich schwarz, dass ich mich nach den erlebnissen des letzten jahres 
wieder angemeldet habe. hÃ¤tte nicht gedacht, dass der veranstalter so merkbefreit ist â gerade nach den vollmundigen ankÃ¼ndigungem im vorfeld. 

gut, die vier tage sind jetzt als vorbereitung auf die salzkammerguttrophy fest eingeplant - also werde ich sie fahren und das beste daraus machen. aber: nie wieder werde ich mich auf eine ankÃ¼ndigung von plan b bzw der bike* oder stanciu verlassen. 


*dort wurde sogar das plumsjoch als bestandteil der strecke angepriesen im vorfeld, jhr erinnert euch?


----------



## bikehumanumest (23. Mai 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> ich habe ja plan b und stanciu lange in schutz genommen. aber ich denke langsam, das die echt nichts anderes interessiert, als mit den bikern kasse zu machen. die belange der fahrer sind denen bis auf die wenigen profi-zugpferde, die das jeweilige event in die presse bringen â vollkommen schnurz.
> 
> ich Ã¤rgere mich schwarz, dass ich mich nach den erlebnissen des letzten jahres
> wieder angemeldet habe. hÃ¤tte nicht gedacht, dass der veranstalter so merkbefreit ist â gerade nach den vollmundigen ankÃ¼ndigungem im vorfeld.
> ...



Dito,derselbe Plan bei mir......wir sehen uns...machst Du in Goisern auch die 211km ?

Joe


----------



## powderJO (23. Mai 2011)

ja. oder besser gesagt: ich hab' es zumindest vor â mal sehen ob ich durchhalte. so eine distanz bin ich bisher einmal in meinem leben gefahren â auf dem renner. glÃ¼ckwunsch Ã¼brigens zu deinen guten ergebnissen in offenburg und wildbad. lÃ¤uft ja gut bei dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stucka (24. Mai 2011)

Also ich kenne die Etappe 1 und 2 - da aus der Region - fast auswendig und kann nur sagen, absolute Verbesserung zu 2010!! Immer mit dem Hintergrund, dass über die Strecke 1200 Mann geschickt werden! Vor kurzem waren wir mit einer Truppe in Riva beim Bike-Festival am Start, da war die Strecke nun ja sooooo toll auch nicht, da war auch einiges an Asphalt mit dabei, Stau bei Auf-und Abfahrt!. Aber das weiß ich bei der Anmeldung. Denkt auch bitte mal bei aller Kritik darüber nach, dass sich in den Etappenorten viele Leute echt den Arsch aufreissen, um eine attraktive STrecke zu präsentieren. Aber wenn nur Einer von 10 Eigentümern dicht macht, ist das Teil gelaufen. Zu 95% läuft die Strecke nur über Privateigentum, da heißt es schon, einen auf "lieb" zu machen und Kompromisse zu schließen. Wenn dann, wie 2010, die Strecke einer MÜllhalde gleicht, müssen wir uns dann wundern, wenn die "dicht" machen???


----------



## bikehumanumest (24. Mai 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> ja. oder besser gesagt: ich hab' es zumindest vor  mal sehen ob ich durchhalte. so eine distanz bin ich bisher einmal in meinem leben gefahren  auf dem renner. glückwunsch übrigens zu deinen guten ergebnissen in offenburg und wildbad. läuft ja gut bei dir.



Danke, die Ergebnisse werden automatisch besser, wenn man in der Altersklasse eins hochrutscht  ... Salzkammergut gehts einfach nur ums Durchkommen...und die anspruchsvollen Abfahrten heil runterzukommen...

Übernachtest Du bei der Trans Germany in Hotels ? schon gebucht ?

Joe


----------



## bikehumanumest (24. Mai 2011)

Stucka schrieb:


> Also ich kenne die Etappe 1 und 2 - da aus der Region - fast auswendig und kann nur sagen, absolute Verbesserung zu 2010!! Immer mit dem Hintergrund, dass über die Strecke 1200 Mann geschickt werden! Vor kurzem waren wir mit einer Truppe in Riva beim Bike-Festival am Start, da war die Strecke nun ja sooooo toll auch nicht, da war auch einiges an Asphalt mit dabei, Stau bei Auf-und Abfahrt!. Aber das weiß ich bei der Anmeldung. Denkt auch bitte mal bei aller Kritik darüber nach, dass sich in den Etappenorten viele Leute echt den Arsch aufreissen, um eine attraktive STrecke zu präsentieren. Aber wenn nur Einer von 10 Eigentümern dicht macht, ist das Teil gelaufen. Zu 95% läuft die Strecke nur über Privateigentum, da heißt es schon, einen auf "lieb" zu machen und Kompromisse zu schließen. Wenn dann, wie 2010, die Strecke einer MÜllhalde gleicht, müssen wir uns dann wundern, wenn die "dicht" machen???



also erstmal geb ich Dir 100% Recht...

kannst Du bzgl. den ersten beiden Etappen was dazu sagen ob man da unbedingt Stollenreifen braucht ? Ich hatte mal Furious Fred angedacht...

und zum Müll gibts für mich nur eine Meinung: was ich in den Wald am Start einer Etappe in der Trikottasche habe, bringe ich auch wieder in der Trikottasche wieder aus dem Wald raus, bzw. zum nächsten Mülleimer...da sollten mE auch viel härtere Sanktionen verhängt werden,wenn jemand dagegen verstösst...das ist nicht nur eine Sauerei was Umweltschutz und Egoismus angeht,sondern gefährdet auch mit Recht die Durchführung weiterer Veranstaltungen...(aber das sind bestimmt auch die die dann am betroffensten heulen...)

Joe


----------



## Augustiner1328 (24. Mai 2011)

Stevens M8 schrieb:


> Warum wir nicht durch Deutschland fahren verstehe ich auch nicht, gibt im Fichtelgebirge  usw. schöne Strecken.



2007 TG von St.Wendel nach oberwiesethal damals 8 etappen bei der 2. 40km neutralisiert durch die rheinebene.noch 2er Teams gewesen
2008 von erbach-nach seiffen 7 etappen einzelfahrer bis bayrische grenze neutralisiert erste etappe weil für hessen keine renngenehmigung.
2009 gleiche strecke wie 2008 

das problem war es sind nur ca 500 hansel gewesen die dabei waren deswegen neues konzept.
wo wart ihr in den jahren ....

@ powder joe ich würde mich trotzdem freuen ein ziel bier in gap mit dir zu trinken könnte ja oben bei der partnachalm mit gekühltem 
warten  oder du schaust unten bei mir vorbei ich lieg fast ander strecke.....


----------



## Stucka (24. Mai 2011)

@Joe: ja, definitiv Stollenreifen (würd ich mal sagen) Bin heute Abend ein Teilstück der 1. Etappe gefahren (ab Bad Hindelang Anstieg Gailenberg und rüber Bildstöckle - da ist die 1. Verpflegung geplant) zu Beginn richtig steil auf Ashpalt, danach ruppiger Wirtschaftsweg,aktuell von Schlagwettern ausgewaschen, aber gut fahrbar. Auch von Sonthofen nach Bad Hindelang teils Kies, teils ruppige Alpwege. Wetterprognose steht noch nicht, aber mit Stollen fühle ich mich bei dem steten Wechsel vom Belag einfach sicherer und angepasster. Zudem gehts doch viel durch schattige Waldpassagen, wo es einfach feuchte STellen hat. Richtige fette Abfahrt von der Bergstation der Hornbahn oberhalb Hindelang runter an die Ostrach mit knackigen Kehren, aber genial zum Fahren. Dann mitten durch den Ort und dann erstmal ordentlich Prozente. Oben dann auf super Waldweg auf ein Teilstück der STrecke von 2010, runter in den Großen Wald, hoch ins Schnitzlertal, runter Buchelalpe und rüber Jungholz. Dann Teilstück MTB Marathon Pfronten und rein ins Ziel. Ich sag euch: die 1. Etappe hat alles, was wir suchen. Höhenmeter, super Panorama, knackige Abfahrten. Also in Sonthofen und Hindelang ist die Stimmung absolut pro TransGer. Die Eigentümer der Streckenabschnitte sind so unkooperativ auch nicht. Die haben einfach nur die Düse wegen 1200 Leuten, dem erwarteten Müllaufkommen und vor allem auch wegen der Haftungsfragen, obwohl die ja vom Veranstalter ausgeschlossen worden sind. Aber es gibt hier auch ein paar Bikekollegen, die jeden Kratzer bei einem Sturz den Wegeverhältnissen zuschreiben. Also Klage Besitzer, in der Hoffnung auf ein paar Euros Schmerzensgeld. Käm ich an sich gar nicht auf die Idee. Wenn ich abliegen geh, bin ich meist selbst schuld. Geht die Trans positiv an, von mir aus könnts morgen schon los gehen. Zur Zeit geniales Bike-Wetter im Allgäu, der Hammer.


----------



## bikehumanumest (24. Mai 2011)

Augustiner1328 schrieb:


> das problem war es sind nur ca 500 hansel gewesen die dabei waren deswegen neues konzept.
> wo wart ihr in den jahren ....
> 
> @ powder joe ich würde mich trotzdem freuen ein ziel bier in gap mit dir zu trinken könnte ja oben bei der partnachalm mit gekühltem
> warten  oder du schaust unten bei mir vorbei ich lieg fast ander strecke.....


ich war 2007 am Start...Team St.Wendel "Gastfahrer"...wurde da höchstpersönlich vom Bürgermeister Boullion betreut !!! war ne klasse Geschichte...wir sind dann nur beide der ominösen Magenverderbung nach der Frammersbach Etappe zum Opfer gefallen...

Joe
ps.also Garmisch+Zielbierchen behalte ich mal im Hinterkopf...ich denke, dass Powder und ich ziemlich gleichzeitig da ankommen sollten...

@powder:wusst garnicht ,dass Du in OG warst...Deine Zeit ist doch klasse gewesen...


----------



## powderJO (25. Mai 2011)

zielbierchen bin ich auch dabei  

og hatte ich kurzfristig entschieden. lief ganz brauchbar obwohl mir die bolzerpassagen einfach nicht liegen. bin zu leicht dafür.


----------



## bikehumanumest (25. Mai 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> zielbierchen bin ich auch dabei
> 
> og hatte ich kurzfristig entschieden. lief ganz brauchbar obwohl mir die bolzerpassagen einfach nicht liegen. bin zu leicht dafür.



dann wären wir bestimmt ein gutes team...ich bin grundsätzlich zu schwer...meine Frau kocht+backt zu gut...und ich kann nicht nein sagen...:lol

bis Mittwoch dann...
Joe


----------



## teppiche (25. Mai 2011)

für Spontane:
Hab aus Verletzungsgründen 2 Startplätze günstig abzugeben...bitte melden:
[email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lateville (26. Mai 2011)

Da leider aus unserem Team der vierte Mann abgesprungen ist, suchen wir noch einen der mit in die  Teamwertung möchte .  
(Team 14.30) Sollte so um die Plätze 100-200 fahren.


----------



## powderJO (26. Mai 2011)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> dann wären wir bestimmt ein gutes team...ich bin grundsätzlich zu schwer...meine Frau kocht+backt zu gut...und ich kann nicht nein sagen...:lol
> 
> bis Mittwoch dann...
> Joe



du zu schwer? dann bin ich fett  aber im ernst  auf den bolzerpassagen sind mit die über 70kg-zeitfahrtypen einfach überlegen. die lassen es rollen und ich trete wie ein stier und lasse dabei körner. blöd. dann leiber 3800hm auf 80km wie beim ironbike....



			
				lateville schrieb:
			
		

> Da leider aus unserem Team der vierte Mann abgesprungen ist, suchen wir noch einen der mit in die Teamwertung möchte . (Team 14.30) Sollte so um die Plätze 100-200 fahren.



wie stellt ihr euch das so vor? auch zusammen fahren oder nur zusammen in die wertung?


----------



## panzer-oddo (27. Mai 2011)

@powderJO & bikehumanumest

ich bin zwar dieses Jahr nicht dabei und les hier eigentlich bloÃ mit, aber wenn ich das lese, frag ich mich, in welcher Kategorie man sich mit 0,1 Tonnen KÃ¶rpergewicht einordnen sollte...



powderJO schrieb:


> du zu schwer? dann bin ich fett  aber im ernst â auf den bolzerpassagen sind mit die Ã¼ber 70kg-zeitfahrtypen einfach Ã¼berlegen. die lassen es rollen und ich trete wie ein stier und lasse dabei kÃ¶rner. blÃ¶d. dann leiber 3800hm auf 80km wie beim ironbike....
> ...


 ?


Im letzten Jahr bin ich -wenn ich das richtig erkannt habe- bissle hinter dem einen aber au bissle vor dem anderen von euch ins Ziel gerollt - 95kg, Stahlrahmen, Stahlflaschenhalter.. 

Typ Milka noisette oder RitterSport Nugat?

WÃ¼nsch euch viel Spass und viel Erfolg bei der TG 2011!


----------



## bikehumanumest (27. Mai 2011)

panzer-oddo schrieb:


> @powderJO & bikehumanumest
> 
> ich bin zwar dieses Jahr nicht dabei und les hier eigentlich bloß mit, aber wenn ich das lese, frag ich mich, in welcher Kategorie man sich mit 0,1 Tonnen Körpergewicht einordnen sollte...
> 
> ...



Zwischen dem reinen KG-Wert auf der Waage und dem subjektiven Empfinden (zu schwer,fett, etc.) ist nicht immer eine direkte Zuordnung möglich...

sonst wären alle Menschen ja gleich...und das wäre langweilig !

Danke für die guten Wünsche ! 

Joe
ps...Jörg warst Du 2010 bei der TG ? wusste ich ja garnicht...und ich glaube,wie so viele schätzt Du mein Gewicht wohl auch etwas zu niedrig...  bzw. hast mich lange nicht gesehen  meine Frau bäckt gerade wieder lecker Käsekuchen...dieses Jahr kann Sie leider nicht mit zum Betreuen...


----------



## powderJO (29. Mai 2011)

hola,

ja, war 2010 auch bei der tg. hab dich aber auch nicht gesehen. was vermutlich daran lag, dass ich erst ein paar minuten vor dem start aufgetaucht bin und direkt nach dem ziel wieder ins hotel verschwunden bin. war ja etwas nass auf den ersten etappen â und dann war ich krank. diesmal hoffe ich auch etwas mehr vom drumrum mitzubekommen â mag es ja, nach dem rennen noch im zielbereich rumzulungern und zu quatschen....

den kÃ¤sekuchen kannst du ja mitbringen â es finden sich sicher ein par abnehmer


----------



## powderJO (30. Mai 2011)

ok, zeug ist gepackt. sehen uns morgen oder spätestens übermorgen in sonthofen @ joe und in garmisch auf ein bierchen @ augustiner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kleinblattagent (30. Mai 2011)

... Ich freue mich schon auf die erste Etappe! Laut Wetteronline wird das eine schöne Sauerei geben.


----------



## Tomz (30. Mai 2011)

na zum Glück hab ich meine neuen Regenklamotten nicht umsonnst gekauft


----------



## bikehumanumest (31. Mai 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> ok, zeug ist gepackt. sehen uns morgen oder spätestens übermorgen in sonthofen @ joe und in garmisch auf ein bierchen @ augustiner.



ok...mich erkennst Du am Regencape und den Winterhandschuhen...Joe


----------



## Tomz (5. Juni 2011)

So wieder gesund zurück. Bis auf die letzte Etappe fand ichs gar nicht schlecht. 
Das Wetter war ok und die Landschaft war echt schön. Mehr Trails wären toll gewesen aber für deutsche Verhältnisse war es ok.

Ich würde nur Garmiswch als Etappenort streichen. Man hat nicht den Eindruck das die uns wollen. 
Wenn man ein bessere Strecke für den letzten Tag findet wäre es für nächstes Jahr wieder eine Option.


----------



## 82statt96 (6. Juni 2011)

Auch gesund zurück, und froh das Ziel gesehen zu haben. Strecke habe ich auch schön gefunden, die 4. Etappe war mit dem langen neutralisierten Bereich schon irgendwie eigenartig. 

Toll war jedenfalls die Markierung der Strecke, hatte nie Zweifel, ob ich richtig unterwegs bin - und dass obwohl ich manchmal weiter hinten allein unterwegs war. 

Auch mir ist aufgefallen, dass es Gemeinden gab, die uns herzlich begrüßt oder aufgenommen haben, und andere, die uns bestenfalls toleriert haben. Ich denke da z. B. an die Kinder in Bad Hindelang, oder an den selbstgemachten Kuchen in Pfronten, den ich leider verpasst habe...


----------



## bigsnub (6. Juni 2011)

Etappe 1 und 2 waren für eine TG angemessen und haben Spaß gemacht. Auch die dritte Etappe wahr trotz des langen "Bolzerabschnitts" schön zu fahren und ok. Aber bitte was war den das für eine Abschlußetappe !!! Erst dieser hektische neutralisierte Start -mit parkenden Autos auf der Strasse-, dann das warten an dem Kuhgatter (ist ja wahrscheinlich, dass die Viecher bei 1200 Bikern rauslaufen ...) dann nimmt man einen für ca. 30 km (Neutralisiert) aus dem Rennen, um am Schluß noch einen Berg hochzujagen...
Ich kam mir ziemlich verarscht vor.

Abschluß/Finisherparty war dann die Krönung
Nudeln aus dem Plastiktopf, nicht mal einen Salat etc., war schon schwach. Wir sind auch schnell wieder weg gewesen was essen


----------



## Jäggi (6. Juni 2011)

Ich fand es war alles in allem eine super veranstaltung und Top organisiert! Ein dickes lob an Plan b. Sicherlich gibt es immer Dinge die besser gemacht werden können, darauf vertraue ich für die Zukunft. Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei. und mehr Trails sehe ich bei 1200 Startern auch nicht - wie soll das gehen? Wer mehr Trails sucht, findet diese sicher bei CC Rennen, endurorennen und manchen kleineren Marathons.


----------



## Roki (6. Juni 2011)

Servus,

ich war das erste und auch das letzte mal bei der TG. 
Für die hohe Startgebühr gab es im Ziel in Garmisch nur Wasser und ein paar alte Äpfel. Den Leuten am Stand war das selbst schon peinlich. Wenn High5 schon Sponsor ist, wo waren dann die Gels?

Am Achensee dann das gleiche, wir kauften uns was zu essen am Kiosk.

Die Nudeln auf der Pastaparty waren immer verkocht und wir aßen deshalb in Lokalen etwas. Mir kam das ganze wie eine riesige Abzocke vor. 

In der Unterkunft in Nesselwang die wir gebucht haben verweigerte man uns zum Frühstück einen heißen Kakao. Man log uns auch noch an, indem man behauptete, dass die Kakaomaschine kaputt sei. 

Für das Geld machen wir in Zukunft lieber zwei Wochen Urlaub.


----------



## Hälge (6. Juni 2011)

Was mich interressieren würde:
Gab es nach der 3. Etappe irgendwo Duschen?
Auf Anfrage hieß es "In Ihrem Hotel" und weiter Duschen seien ein "Zuckerl".


----------



## tzmtb (6. Juni 2011)

Das Gefühl das wir nur gedultet werden, war eigentlich für mich nur in Garmisch zu spüren. Wie war der Spruch: Was ist das hier? und dann noch: Was Morgen auch noch! Die sind einfachdurch ihren Ruhm (besser ist es dadurch auch nicht) abgehoben und das überträgt sich ja auch auf den Marathon. War mal eine schöne Veranstaltung und Festival.
Naja ansonsten war die TG, so wie erwartet. Es war eine Erfahrung, nochmal glaube ich nicht. Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomz (6. Juni 2011)

Ich fand eigentlich auch nur Garmisch unschön. Was mir im Vergleich zur TA gefehlt hat:
- Camp es ist eigentlich immer eine tollen Stimmung mit so vielen zusammen zu sein.
- Zielverpflegung warum bietet man der vereinen nicht an Würstchen und Steaks zu grillen und Getränke zu verkaufen. Das war bei der TG auch immer so und ich bin auch bereit ein paar Euro für ein Putensteak und eine Cola zu bezahlen . Hauptsache kein Energy Getränke mehr 
- Der Zielbereich sollte etwas mehr Platz haben so das alle im Ziel noch zusammenstehen und quatschen können. In Garmisch wären wir besser im Olympiastadion angekommen da hätten wir genügend Platz gehabt und hätten die feinen Herrschaften nicht gestört.
- Am letzten Tag zu Party bitte alles mögliche zum Essen aber keine Nudeln mehr 

In Summe war ich aber froh das ich dabei war es gibt einfach nichts besseres als Etappenrennen.


----------



## flexx69 (6. Juni 2011)

Meine Meinung!
nur Pasta Pasta Pasta... und noch nicht mal die Getränke frei wäre echt n Wahnsinn als Alternative mal ein Schnitzelbrötchen oder so (auch gegen Aufpreis zu erhalten).
In Garmisch war die Zielverpflegung ja n Witz, eine Schande für so einen Ort, wenn man bedenkt was Pfronten (70 Kuchen) alleine auf die Beine gestellt hat!
Ansonsten fast keine Trails und halt viele Schotterkm, ist halt doch nur als Vorbereitungsmarathon zu gebrauchen...


----------



## Catsoft (6. Juni 2011)

Bei den Berichten fahr ich lieber bei der MadEast.... Da gibt´s wenigsten noch Mountainbikestrecke


----------



## powderJO (6. Juni 2011)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Da gibtÂ´s wenigsten noch Mountainbikestrecke



Ã¼berraschenderweise war die tg dieses jahr mehr mtb-rennen als ich erwartet hatte. die erste und zweite etappe waren streckentechnisch echt prima fÃ¼r so ein massenrennen, auch die dritte war noch ok und die bolzerpassagen verschmerzbar. 

gar nicht ok war die vierte etappe. das die etappe mit elend langem zwischenstopp auf asphalt absolviert werden musste ist das eine. das andere ist: ich habe noch bei keinem marathon so viel chaos und stÃ¼rze gesehen, wie auf den ersten neutralen kilometern aus garmisch raus. 


ABER: das lag nur zum teil am veranstalter bzw. dem viel zu langsam fahrenden fÃ¼hrungsfahrzeug der polizei â zum hauptteil waren die fahrer dafÃ¼r selbst verantwortlich. viel zu viele wollten von ganz hinten nach vorne. viel zu viele haben dabei vergessen, dass sie von ganz hinten starten, weil sie auf den ersten etappen nicht zu den schnellsten gehÃ¶rten und spÃ¤testens, wenn das rennen erÃ¶ffnet wird nur im weg rumstehen. und zu schlechter letzt: viel zu viele dieser fahrer hatten zu allem Ã¼berfluss auch genau nullkommanull erfahrung, sich in einem feld dieser grÃ¶Ãe auf so engem raum zu bewegen. aber scheinbar schalten einfach zu viele ihren verstand aus, wenn der startschuss ertÃ¶nt... 


was die etappenorte angeht: ich fÃ¼hlte mich in sonthofen und in garmisch ebenfalls nicht wirklich willkommen. in sonthofen verbannt auf einen parkplatz drauÃen vor den toren, in garmisch gezwungen morgens um 7.30 den ort zu verlassen. top war (wie im vorjahr) pfronten und auch den aufenthalt in lermoos fand ich angenehm.


----------



## gardaprinz (6. Juni 2011)

Alles in Allem eine tolle Veranstaltung,die ich jederzeit wieder mitmachen würde(War auch 2010 dabei).Schade finde ich,wenn das Anspruchsdenken im Vordergrund steht.
Daß bei einem solchen Rennen nicht alles perfekt sein kann ist doch klar.
Die Strecken waren interessant und auch die Schlussetappe hatte seinen Reiz.
Das waren einfach 2 hochintensive Einheiten mit entspanntem Mittelteil.
Nur der Start in Garmisch war einfach schlecht organisiert-das war so im Voraus schon absehbar,daß das chaotisch abläuft.Ich denke,Plan B wird daraus etwas gelernt haben.
Daß Garmisch kein besonderes Verhältniss zum MTB hat ist ja nix neues.


----------



## Catsoft (6. Juni 2011)

gardaprinz schrieb:


> Ich denke,Plan B wird daraus etwas gelernt haben.



DAS wiederum glaube ich nach 5 Transalps nicht mehr


----------



## Suprarenin (6. Juni 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> ABER: das lag nur zum teil am veranstalter bzw. dem viel zu langsam fahrenden führungsfahrzeug der polizei  zum hauptteil waren die fahrer dafür selbst verantwortlich. viel zu viele wollten von ganz hinten nach vorne. viel zu viele haben dabei vergessen, dass sie von ganz hinten starten, weil sie auf den ersten etappen nicht zu den schnellsten gehörten und spätestens, wenn das rennen eröffnet wird nur im weg rumstehen. und zu schlechter letzt: viel zu viele dieser fahrer hatten zu allem überfluss auch genau nullkommanull erfahrung, sich in einem feld dieser größe auf so engem raum zu bewegen. aber scheinbar schalten einfach zu viele ihren verstand aus, wenn der startschuss ertönt...



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Manchmal könnte man meinen, dass sogar der D-Block ausschließlich mit Profis bestückt sei, die um jede Sekunde kämpfen müssen...
Fing ja bereits am ersten Tag kurz vor der Bergwertung an. Als so viele oberhalb des Weges sich nen "Vorteil" verschaffen mussten.

Zum Thema "PastaParty-Achensee": Ich hab nicht mal Nudeln bekommen. Die sind nämlich relativ schnell ausgegangen. Dafür war die Zeit in den Dorfkneipen umso schöner . Da wollte man auch keine 3.50 für ein Bier ausm Pappbecher.

Ist eigentlich noch jmd. aufgefallen, dass die Verpflegungsstationen an den ersten beiden Tagen relativ unglücklich positioniert waren? Wer braucht bitte noch Verpflegung am Gipfel des letzten Berges?


----------



## Roki (7. Juni 2011)

Guten Morgen,

weiß eigentlich jemand, was aus den Verletzten wurde, bzw. wie es ihnen geht. 
Unsere Betreuerinenen hatten zweimal auf der ersten Etappe den Rettungshubi. Ich sah auf der zweiten Etappe eine Frau, die schon Infusionen bekam als ich vorbeifuhr.

Aber noch schlimmer, was wurde aus der Rocky Mountain Fahrerin auf der Ehrwalder Alm, die auf das Auto des Förster knallte. Das sah wirklich sehr schlimm aus.

Auf der Seite des Veranstalters liest mal da leider nichts.


----------



## Tomz (7. Juni 2011)

Das mit der Hecktik hat mich auch genervt. Wenn man mal in Block c oder d steht kommt es nicht auf jede Sekunde an das kann man alles problemlos an den Bergen rausholen, aber die Leute sind so im Fieber das man drängelt und an den unmöglichsten Stellen überholt auch wenn alle im Stau stehen....
Ich hatte auch jeden Tag am ersten Berg jemanden vor mir der mit hochrotem Kopf durchgereicht wurde. Keine Ahnung wie der sich in den B Block geschummelt hat.

Zu den Verletzten: Unser Kumpel wurde am ersten Tag mit dem Heli geholt er hat einen gebrochenen Brustwirbel aber keine Lähmungen. Stand gestern muss er auch nicht operiert werden und kommt vor dem WE wieder aus dem KH.
Das eine Mädel was am zweiten Tag in der Wasserrinne gestürzt ist haben ich am Achensee gesehen die war also auch wieder auf den Beinen. Das andere Mädel vom zweiten Tag war auch wieder soweit fit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic03 (7. Juni 2011)

Eigentlich war die Veranstaltung ja ganz in Ordnung, es gab leider nur zu viele kleine Schwächen die in Summe dann doch dazu führen, dass ich dort nicht mehr Starten werde. 

- Keine Duschen in Garmisch. 
- Kein Bike-Park am Achensee
- Start der letzten Etappe + Kuhgatter
- Organisation der Transponder-Rückgabe, und Ausgabe der Finishertrikots.
- usw.

Wenn man die Orga von der Trans Schwarzwald gewohnt ist, war das einfach nur schwach! Nächstes Jahr starte ich dann lieber bei der Alptour -Trophy in Schladming. Günstiger und geilere Strecken....

Ich bin raus....


----------



## Frank_Philip (9. Juni 2011)

Roki schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> weiß eigentlich jemand, was aus den Verletzten wurde, bzw. wie es ihnen geht.
> Unsere Betreuerinenen hatten zweimal auf der ersten Etappe den Rettungshubi. Ich sah auf der zweiten Etappe eine Frau, die schon Infusionen bekam als ich vorbeifuhr.
> ...



Ja, das stimmt absolut. Jeden Mist liest man der HP des Veranstalters, aber wie es den Verletzten geht, das hoert man nirgends, leider. Ich bin auch auf einer Abfahrt an zwei Gestürzten vorbeigekommen und habe kurz darauf den Helium gehört. Gelesen wie es den beiden geht, habe ich allerdings nichts. Sehr schade !


----------



## Tomz (9. Juni 2011)

Das Problem ist hier glaube ich auch die schweigepflicht. Der Rescue Chefe hat aber in Garmisch gesagt das alle bis spätestens nächstes Jahr wieder Leistungssport machen können. Heisst wohl keine bleibenden Schäden.


----------



## ]:-> (9. Juni 2011)

Roki schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Auf FB steh das hier: 





> Transgermany, ein besonderes Dankeschoen an Susanne, Thorsten, Roger, Holger von Craft und alle anderen die sofort erste Hilfe geleistet haben - Dank Euch geht's mir wieder viel besser und hoffentlich geht's in 1-2 Wochen wieder aufs Radl.


Quelle: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Craft-Rocky-Mountain/117183454993030


----------



## baloo (30. August 2011)

weiss man eigentlich schon, wo die 2012 Route ungefähr durchgeht?
Wieder im Süden oder wieder im Mittelgebirge?


----------

